
Why Is the DOS Path Character “”? – Larry Osterman's WebLog - awsum
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/larryosterman/2005/06/24/why-is-the-dos-path-character/
======
wyldfire
Cruel irony? Both HN and MS's blog seem to treat the backslash as an escape.

